# Jelly Bean Coming Soon?



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

With 4.1 being released at I/O on the Nexus 7 and already out for the GNex, how long do you think we'll have to wait before someone ports it over to the TF300?

I personally cannot wait until the AOKP JB build...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i believe AOKP only builds from source...so once that drops it shouldn't be too long. end of July i expect an AOKP JB build....even if the customizations are minimal.

Edit: following AOKP on twitter they just said what this "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]We won't touch JB without source.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" and "[/background]Will AOKP move on to JellyBean? Yes. ETA? No. We're examining our options and methods first so that when we do have a build, it is the quality we've all come to expect and love. Patience, kanglings... ​"​and last but not least "​Our plan: cap off 4.0.4 with a milestone build and then move on to JB."

FWIW, JB on the nexus is SICK! just a touch faster and smoother, new animations, voice search and cards and google NOW are all VERY nice. new notification system is great. camera changes are a VERY welcome addition.

cannot wait for apps to update to support the new notification system. i would love Thumb up/down buttons for pandora and iHeart radio, and buttons for TuneIN, maybe an on/off toggle for tasker. the possibilities are pretty great with the new OS.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be compiling an AOSP rom for the tf300 as soon as soon as source drops to tide everyone over until we get aokp over and running.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

I absolutely love the rootzwiki community...

Turd, excellent and very informing post.

Term, you are the man! Loving the aokp already out. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gchild320 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a Nexus and have been running Jellybean for 3 days. I really wasn't expecting much at all, since Google went with 4.1 instead of 5.0.

I am pleasantly surprised. It is flawlessly smooth, well rounded in places ICS is not, and battery has been very good for a stock kernel.

Overall - impressed, can't wait for source to come out to see what this tegra 3 can do with it!

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

I read after 4.0.x, we lose Adobe Flash. What is going to replace it? I can't go further without knowing have something to cover us.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Source has dropped. So......get ready


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha working on it now. I've got it compiling but not booting yet.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

termleech said:


> Haha working on it now. I've got it compiling but not booting yet.


cant wait....I will pprobably unlock the bootloader just for this. JB should run excellently simply because the N7 runs basically the same hardware. looking forward to seeing a complete build.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

TerrorCandii said:


> I read after 4.0.x, we lose Adobe Flash. What is going to replace it? I can't go further without knowing have something to cover us.


Ditto. Unless it has some Flash emulator that allows Flash content to still load, we're going to be in the same boat as iPhone/iPad users; I got the TF because I didn't *want* to be one of those dolts.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am on 4.1.1 on my nexus and have flash working with that no problem...adobe just isn't going to support android any more...most sites are using HTML5 now so jets not that big of a deal.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, *many* sites are using html5,but not most. YouTube streams most videos through flash player, so it will be interesting to see how that plays out, given its a Google company.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

all i know is that i use chrome browser on my nexus...and when there is an embedded youtube video in a page, it plays just fine in the browser. I was surprised by this due to the lack of FLASH.

either way, i ususally just open the video in the youtube app anyway...seems to play better and smoother with nicer controls. but that is just me (you can open it in the youtube app by hitting the "youtube" logo in the lower right corner of the video)


----------

